

Show HN: Cookie – An android app to keep you motivated - whatdoesthefox

So the app is pretty simple. Everytime you open it, gives you a compliment. And then asks how you feel. So whenever you&#x27;re feeling low or need motivation just open it and enjoy! :)<p>APK and Screenshots: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;folderview?id=0B0yBs8S3b4bdN3NmMWwyRko3eUk&amp;usp=drive_web<p>You can send me feedback&#x2F;share it with you friends from within. Hope everybody likes it.<p>Edit1: Ill update it with more quotes or you guys can leave quotes that you would like to read in the comments, and I can add those too.<p>Edit2: Permissions are so that you can send me feedback via the app, and for pushnotifications in case there&#x27;s an update.
======
mavenave
Hi, design-wise, it looks pretty clean and polished.

One thing though, the animation for me was way too slow. Try speeding it up.

Being more objective, I don't really understand the point of it. Sorry.

~~~
whatdoesthefox
Hey. Thank you :)

Yup, ill add faster animations, and also give an option to get another
compliment without closing the app (like a 'redo' or 'another' button)

Thats okay, I had this made for myself, and read a post on reddit,
/r/SomebodyMakeThis/ , so decided to post it online for everybody else, in
case others wanted something like this. :)

